# 2009 Mr Marv BBQ/IASCA Competition Photo Thread



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Figured I'd start a thread for folks who took pictures...

Anyone who shot pictures at the BBQ this weekend, please link your galleries to this thread!

I didn't shoot many pictures, here's what I took (sorry, was so busy talking with people forgot to snap alot of pictures..) 

*My pbase photo gallery for the 2009 BBQ*

Reposting Leon's link since I can't re-edit first post:
*Leon (dingaling's) Flickr Gallery*

Thanks to Jason (bertholomey) for posting these pictures:
*bertholomey's photobucket album*

Marv, nice pictures!!!!!
*http://motormusicmag.com/Blogs/58/15/marv-s-bbq.html*

Jay's Pics
ok, link is back up! marv, let me know if you see any other pics you'd like removed 
*Marv's BBQ 2009 on Flickr*



Let's keep the pictures coming.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

shinjohn said:


> Figured I'd start a thread for folks who took pictures...
> 
> Anyone who shot pictures at the BBQ this weekend, please link your galleries to this thread!
> 
> ...


Shinjohn, I was happy to see you and be able to visit for a bit. You're a true gentleman. I enjoyed listening to your system but, truthfully, you should really find a better car to put it in!  Seriously, though, I was so caught up in the Hiquphons and Scan 12M's that I forgot to ask you about the rest of your system.

I have an idea, though, and that is maybe next year we could actually listen to each other's car at the *SAME* event instead of this my-car-this-year and your-car-next-year stuff ha ha 

Btw, here is the info on that cd you liked... 

Richard Galliano - "Luz Negra" - Milan M2-36289
Milan Records
Enjoy!


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey Kevin,
The pleasure was all mine. LOL, I agree that next year we'll have to listen to both. That is, we better do that before everyone mobs you for a demo session inside your car. 

BTW, I think you need a better car too.  Better take care of that before next year....

Thanks again for sharing some of your music with me; that was great. Oftentimes, I find myself in a little musical rutt until I'm turned on to some new angles. I'll definitely be doing some more CD shopping soon; appreciate the note!

And finally, my best wishes to you; make sure you take care of yourself first!

Hope to see you again soon!


----------



## dingaling (Apr 14, 2005)

Shinjohn, what was the recordnig label and info for the vivaldi we were listening to? thx.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey Leon,
Here you go:
Amazon.com: Vivaldi: The Four Seasons (Le Quattro Stagioni Op 8 Nos 1-4) /Standage * English Concert * Pinnock: Antonio Vivaldi, Trevor Pinnock, The English Concert, Simon Standage: Music

I really like this version of the Four Seasons; recording quality is amazing, and period instruments give a much more picturesque feel to the music IMO.

Also, thanks for the listening and tuning session; your help really made a HUGE difference in staging! Really appreciate it!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Aubrey's running (2) bitones? 
What?... Aubrey?.....


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey guys...some may have missed the part in my speech at the BBQ where I asked that I be allowed to see any pictures before having them posted online. Due to issues of security I would prefer not to get into here there are people who do not wish to be shown online and I would like to respect their wishes. Thanks for your cooperation and my apologies for the inconvenience.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Aubrey's running (2) bitones?
> What?... Aubrey?.....


Super secret young grasshoppa


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

atsaubrey said:


> Super secret young grasshoppa


ones a backup?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> Super secret young grasshoppa


Pro's and there Secrets.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

falkenbd said:


> ones a backup?


That way you always have one while the other is being repaired... 

or replaced... 

or updated... 

or modified...


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> That way you always have one while the other is being repaired...
> 
> or replaced...
> 
> ...


Zing!

Aubrey is ready in case one "blows up" before judging. 

Re: the bqq, boy did I miss out.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

James Bang said:


> Zing!
> 
> Aubrey is ready in case one "blows up" before judging.
> 
> Re: the bqq, boy did I miss out.


I missed your being there, James, and hope to see you soon. I hardly even had a chance to say "hello" at the Rowland Heights get-together and I can't even remember the last time I listened to your car. Looking forward to the next time...


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> I missed your being there, James, and hope to see you soon. I hardly even had a chance to say "hello" at the Rowland Heights get-together and I can't even remember the last time I listened to your car. Looking forward to the next time...


I shall be at the next IASCA event in Riverside. It's more of a "practical" place for us to demo. 

This year's BBQ looked to be much bigger than when I attended last year. Looks to be like the Disney World of car audio (no time to demo every car if you wanted to)


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> That way you always have one while the other is being repaired...
> 
> or replaced...
> 
> ...


I can tell you for sure that's not it.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> I missed your being there, James, and hope to see you soon. I hardly even had a chance to say "hello" at the Rowland Heights get-together and I can't even remember the last time I listened to your car. Looking forward to the next time...


James Car has improved more than any Car in our group. :sunny:


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

You guys crack me up, 2 of the best tuners I know poking jabs and all....got about 2 hours guys?


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

atsaubrey said:


> You guys crack me up, 2 of the best tuners I know poking jabs and all....got about 2 hours guys?


I'm sure you know that I'm just playin'... 

2 hours for what?


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

2 hours for tuning my car silly :blush: I wish I had golden ears like you and Michael.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

James Bang said:


> I shall be at the next IASCA event in Riverside. It's more of a "practical" place for us to demo.
> 
> This year's BBQ looked to be much bigger than when I attended last year. Looks to be like the Disney World of car audio (no time to demo every car if you wanted to)


 I'm not quite sure whether I should feel insulted or not by that comment.  In any case I will be at the Riverside event myself and I look forward to chatting with you about why you believe the BBQ looked to be like the "Disney World of car audio".


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Mr Marv said:


> I'm not quite sure whether I should feel insulted or not by that comment.  In any case I will be at the Riverside event myself and I look forward to chatting with you about why you believe the BBQ looked to be like the "Disney World of car audio".


I thought the BBQ was killer. Not too much not little just right.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Mr Marv said:


> I'm not quite sure whether I should feel insulted or not by that comment.  In any case I will be at the Riverside event myself and I look forward to chatting with you about why you believe the BBQ looked to be like the "Disney World of car audio".


Marv,

I didn't think you were coming down South until later this year. As it stands now I don't think I'll be in Riverside, the Bit One is down for the count and I won't have a replacement unit in time for the show.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Mr Marv said:


> I'm not quite sure whether I should feel insulted or not by that comment.  In any case I will be at the Riverside event myself and I look forward to chatting with you about why you believe the BBQ looked to be like the "Disney World of car audio".


:laugh:

I just posted that to reference how there's too many good stuff that you can't get around to in a single day, which is like what I hear about Disney World, can't do it all in one day.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

I gotcha! I thought maybe you were calling me "Goofy" or something for having that many people. :blush:


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> Marv,
> 
> I didn't think you were coming down South until later this year. As it stands now I don't think I'll be in Riverside, the Bit One is down for the count and I won't have a replacement unit in time for the show.


Well there's no need for me to come now!  Actually I'm going to try to hitch a ride and come without the family so I can check out how you guys do it down that way!


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Motormusicmag.com


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Cool, Marv. Very nice coverage.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Reposting Leon's link since I can't re-edit first post:
Leon (dingaling's) Flickr Gallery

Thanks to Jason (bertholomey) for posting these pictures:
bertholomey's photobucket album

Let's keep the pictures coming.

Marv, nice pictures!!!!!


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

shinjohn said:


> Reposting Leon's link since I can't re-edit first post:
> Leon (dingaling's) Flickr Gallery
> 
> Thanks to Jason (bertholomey) for posting these pictures:
> ...


I got you covered. As you guys are posting the links, I'll move them into the first thread.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Shinjohn for taking care of that for me!


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

Marv's BBQ 2009 on Flickr

if there are any pics people would like removed, please let me know. otherwise, enjoy!

edit: per marv's request - photo link removed until further notice...sit tight they'll be back soon


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

looks like it was a great event , hopefully i will be able to make this next year


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

It's a shame I couldn't come this year. I missed chatting with you car audio nuts and the trip to beautiful Monterey. I might have even seen a Raal ribon in these pics  Kevin are you responsible for this?

I'll try to make the next comp. to see you guys and chat about the BBQ, live through the stories...sigh


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

ok, link is back up! marv, let me know if you see any other pics you'd like removed 


Marv's BBQ 2009 on Flickr


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

really nice photography!


Cause:









Effect:









:laugh:


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

James Bang said:


> really nice photography!
> 
> 
> Cause:
> ...


Let me explain that one. Somebody ask if James Bang was here, what would your reaction be? 

There you have it folks.


----------

